# BB-38 USS Pennsylvania ..................... 1944



## mikec1 (Oct 15, 2013)

.
.
.
Greetings Guys, and Gals;


..... This is not a post, that I look forwards, ............to, I know that I going to get several people piss off .................. 


I will be using two model Kits in 1/200 scale The USS Arizona, and the USS Missouri, I need the parts .................... 

I really hate to part out a nice model, but, for the lack of parts I have no choice ... please for-give me.
















Be cool.............. please.


Mike
.
.
.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 15, 2013)

Why would anybody be p!ssed off?
Sounds like a great project, and in that scale, plenty of detail to be done!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2013)

I agree with Paul. Although our site is aviation related , a such build is always interesting and welcome.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 15, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Why would anybody be p!ssed off?
> Sounds like a great project, and in that scale, plenty of detail to be done!


 


Wurger said:


> I agree with Paul. Although our site is aviation related , a such build is always interesting and welcome.



Totally agree with the lads! USS Pennsylvania BB-38 is one of my favourite battleships, next to USS West Virginia BB-48...


----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2013)

I don't see a problem 'cross kitting' to make a required model. In the past, I've used three kits to produce one model.
Bye the way, what does 'BB' mean - Big [email protected], Big B*gg*r, Battle Basher ???


----------



## Njaco (Oct 15, 2013)

Go for it!! I used 2 Fw 190s and a F4 Phantom to make an SE-5 one time!

BB = Big Battleship


----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2013)

Big Battleship? Come on, it's American, it can't be _that_ easy!!!
Oh, and I once used a clock mainspring and a box of matches to make a detailed scale model of the Starship Enterprise. It lookd like a box of matches with a spring up its Rs ...........


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 15, 2013)

I once crossed a pig and a hen, to ready made bacon and egg....


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 15, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Big Battleship? Come on, it's American, it can't be _that_ easy!!!
> Oh, and I once used a clock mainspring and a box of matches to make a detailed scale model of the Starship Enterprise. It lookd like a box of matches with a spring up its Rs ...........


Actually simpler than you might think!
From the U.S. Navy itself:


> Prior to 1920, the USN used the designations B for battleship and then a hull number, such as B-1, B-2, etc. Same for destroyers, etc. D-1, D-2, etc. After WW1 (1918) a wider variety of naval vessels began to enter the USN inventory...blimps (airships/balloons), submarine tenders, salvage vessels, aircraft carriers (heavier than air vs airships), etc. Those vessels REQUIRED more than one letter, such as the aircraft carrier; the carrier (CV) was "C" for carrier and "V" for heavier than air (airplanes, not balloons). So, for paper work purposes, two letters were needed to maintain consistency and uniformity. Without such an organization, confusion would result. In 1920, the new designation for battleships and destroyers became BB DD; "B" for battleship and "D" for destroyer, the second letters "B" and "D" meant nothing, other than making battleships and destroyers easier to document during administrative functions.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 15, 2013)

So I says its "Big Battleship"".....ppppfffttttt!!!!!!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 15, 2013)

Airframes said:


> I don't see a problem 'cross kitting' to make a required model. In the past, I've used three kits to produce one model.
> Bye the way, what does 'BB' mean - Big [email protected], Big B*gg*r, Battle Basher ???


I have always favored the "Big [email protected]" designation.
I have been building a model of the U.S.S. Oregon, (BB3) for many years now, and I have to say, that Big Beautiful [email protected] would be quite right.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 15, 2013)

Personally, I think the pre-war Pennsylvania class (basket-masts) were the best looking of them all!!!

I was on the bridge of the 'Jersey with my Uncle Bill when I was a kid, and I can honestly tell you that the BB designation should actually be BMF


----------



## Njaco (Oct 15, 2013)

I live about 10 miles away from BB-62!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 16, 2013)

So is DD a Diddy Destroyer................... hate to think what a Frigate would be !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hmmmm.....skipper on WWII a battleship or a carrier..hmmm....


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 16, 2013)

I'd rather have a battlewagon for my office


----------



## mikec1 (Oct 16, 2013)

.
.
.
Greetings Guys, and Gals;

I just talked to my brother, ((Bob) aka Robert) He said it was hump day, (Wednesday), when I was a younger person
I use to look forward to this day........... "O" well, and life goes on. Unlike the other siblings in the family I was born 
in Ca, Bakersfield. But if you ask me I will deny it. As the story goes my dad found me in a hollow log eating worms,
I recon that makes me a tree Nif, "O" well, like I said before............ life goes on............... 

Everbody have a good day, and Thank You for the Support ................ 






Mike
.
.
.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 16, 2013)

.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Why would anybody be p!ssed off?
> Sounds like a great project, and in that scale, plenty of detail to be done!


 


GrauGeist said:


> I'd rather have a battlewagon for my office



USS West Virginia BB-48 then, thank you very much! 8)


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 16, 2013)

BB55 U.S.S. North Carolina would be my choice.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Would love to see people's faces, sailing into Pearl Harbor, with this classy lassie....


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2013)

let the build begin!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2013)

It's not gonna be one of them stealth ships, is it....?

Guys?

Hello?

Anybody there?

Where's everybody?

Hellooooo...?

Oh well?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## mikec1 (Oct 17, 2013)

.
.
.
Greetings Wayne;

The build has already begone. I spent all day screwing............ Errrrrrrrrrr drilling out port holes. The model is on the work bench.
before anybody ask....... My Brother, Bob, has requested the model parts, that I will not be using on the Trumpeter USS miss-ury
So............. Please do not ask me. 


Be cool,


Mike
.
.
.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> It's not gonna be one of them stealth ships, is it....?
> 
> Guys?
> 
> ...




What do you want ???? Can't you sleep?


----------



## mikec1 (Oct 17, 2013)

.
.
.
Greetings Girl;

I would love to do that scarno, but for the live of me, I can not find any 1/200 scale
SNG-3s anywhere ............... 


Mike
.
.
.


----------



## mikec1 (Oct 17, 2013)

.
.
.
Greetings Siggy;

I thought that I was talking to our mascot, but I must have been mistaken.
Women ar strang. here one, and gone the next minute.


Mike
.
.
.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2013)

Girl? Who? Me? 





Me at work...'working'...

 lmao


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2013)

For Thor's hammer...


----------



## Airframes (Oct 17, 2013)

Working?!!
Jan thought manual labour was a Spanish tennis player !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Why would anybody be p!ssed off?
> Sounds like a great project, and in that scale, plenty of detail to be done!


 


Airframes said:


> Working?!!
> Jan thought manual labour was a Spanish tennis player !!



Aaah....you're thinking about Manuel Pablo Diego José Francisco de Paula Juan Nepomuceno María de los Remedios Cipriano de la Santísima Trinidad Ruiz y Labour, old boy....and easy mistake to do!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 17, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Aaah....you're thinking about Manuel Pablo Diego José Francisco de Paula Juan Nepomuceno María de los Remedios Cipriano de la Santísima Trinidad Ruiz y Labour, old boy....and easy mistake to do!


Sure, I can see how the two names are close enough to cause all that confusion...


----------



## mikec1 (Oct 18, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Girl? Who? Me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
.
.
Sorry Dud;


Back in the old days we didn't uses avers that showed our A** hanging out, unless we where a 
split tail. But then again, I recon a lot of things have changed.When I was in the Navy, I was taught
how to use a rifle by the Corp. I am sure that one would go over just great now days.

For example watch ............... the vid....... need I say anymore ............... 



Lee did an excellent job at playing a Marine DI, Gunny Sargent. But then again it may have been second
nature. He was a DI at this time. 

Mike
.
.
.


----------



## mikec1 (Oct 18, 2013)

.
.
.
Greetings Guys, and Gals;


You know there is a communication problem when you come home, and the French Tart,
that you are living with, Ask you how your day was.... and, you say... I am wore out, they had me screwing
all day.

..... The next moment you are picking yourself up off the floor, because you just got hit in the
back of the head with frying pan that the Tart was washing ............. 


Anyway..... to the subject, although, after that one.......... I am not sure if there is a subject ........... 8)


No.............. to answer that the smart ass asked, This is not an invisible boat......... Errrrrrrr Ship........ Sorry Guys







Anyway, like I said ...... The shipyard had me Errrrrrrr drilling holes all day.





 .... 

 ....






 .... 

 .... Interesting Photo, Note the OS-2 in the background ....

 .... 






 .... Sorry guys...... it should read 5in/25 5in/51 ...........

........ 



After viewing the images my hap you can see my problem. do I build the Arizona, or the Lady Penn .............. ??


Have a good day,

Mike
.
.
.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 18, 2013)

The Arizona was just a pure badass gunboat, pure and simple...absolutely beautiful and capable of handing out alot of hurt at the same time.


----------



## mikec1 (Oct 18, 2013)

Greetings Guys, Gals;



I can't believe it, I did it again.................. 
The caption should read 5in/28 5in/51

Anyway............ I be Asswhole........ 


Have a good one,


Mike
.
.
.


----------

